# plants..



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

anybody no of a good site for info on alot of different types of plants?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are plenty, some you need to be a member of though.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com
http://www.plantgeek.net
http://www.barrreport.com


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll add my favorite:

http://www.tropica.com/


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

MyraVan said:


> I'll add my favorite:
> 
> http://www.tropica.com/


Love their plants but unfortunately, they are not available in the U.S.


----------

